# How does it look with Safari on Mac OS?



## mebakke44 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi and thanks in advance,

My Mac is acting funny. Can I drop a URL and see if you also see an issue with the navigation bar (I am not sure I can drop a URL - I am not sure about the rules of the forum...).

My client is telling me that there is an issue with the navigation bar and I am not seeing it.


Can anyone help?


Thank you !


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 8, 2012)

Send me a private message (PM) with the url and I will check it out for you.


----------

